# Ancient lore Chinese music of Thematic of Romance of 3 kingdom era?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Here is my odd querry for sino-phile or musicologist of the far east or a knowledge Chinese, man or woman?

Ever played Romance of 3 kingdom by Koei game when I had a nes this was one of my favorite game.
also Destinty of an Emperor on Capcom.

Have a nice peaceful & quiet day, under a pale blue sky and a sunny day, Chineses and others T.C menbers!


----------

